# HDMi (dvd player) to reciever advice needed



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,
I'm fairly "new" to the world of home theater and need some help. I have a HDMI dvd player connected to my LCD HD tv but want to purchase a home surround system, more than likely a Home Theater in a Box setup.

My question is: do I need to connect my HDMI dvd player to the receiver to get the benefit of the surround setup or can I keep the dvd player connected straight to my tv, but will I loose the benefit of adding a surround system, I want to keep the better clarity of using my HDMI. The reason why I ask is that most of the Home Theater in a Box receivers don't have a HDMI connection for my dvd player. The unit I like is the "Onkyo HT-S790" and is reasonably priced around $425 @ most places.

Or will I have to go to purchasing individual components to get what I want?

I'm a newbie, so be kind, lol.

Thanks,
Glen


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

gvw said:


> Or will I have to go to purchasing individual components to get what I want?


It's possible your DVD player also outputs sound through S/PDIF (either coax or optical) when connected via HMDI. If this is the case (check before going and buying anything) then you could continue to have the DVD player connected directly to the TV via HDMI for video, but also have a S/PDIF connection from the DVD player to the HTIB for the sound side of things.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

aeon,
thanks for the quick response, here's an image of the back of the dvd player. the way you described it, it sounds like it could work.

Thanks,
Glen


----------

